# شاشات lcd



## السـاحر (5 أغسطس 2006)

أخواني اريد عمل دائرة يقوم مبدأها على شاشة الlcd ولكن وجدت ان هنالك أكثر من pin غريب في الدائرة أرجوا توضيحه لاهنتم 
vss
vdd
vlc
rs
e
anode led backlight
cathode for led backlight
أرجوا توضيع معانيهم

وإذا كان في داشرة توضح توصيلهم أكون ممنونكم


----------



## ragab saleh (12 أغسطس 2006)

توضح توصيلهم أكون ممنونكم


----------



## السـاحر (12 أغسطس 2006)

انا طالبهم اخوي


----------



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع قديم بعض الشيء و استغرب عدم رد احد على التساؤل ....على كل حال :
Vdd و Vss التغذية و الارضي
Rs هو مدخل التحكم ( اوامر او Data )
E هو مدخل التفعيل ( يفعل لفترة قصيرة لادخال بيانات للشاشة )
anode led backlight
cathode for led backlight هما مصعد و مهبط ( تغذية و ارضي ) لاضاءة الشاشة


----------



## Error101 (28 أغسطس 2006)

اضفت موضوعاً ( برمجة الـ Microcontroller باستخدام MikroBasic) في قسم هندسة الالكترونيات
و المثال بالصدفة هو لكيفية الاظهار على الـ LCD


----------



## kfadly (28 أغسطس 2006)

عذرا يا ساحر ....
مادخلتش المنتدى من فترة لكن لو لسة عايز معلومات خاصة بالال سى دى انا تحت أمرك
لكن لو سمحت اعطنى الرقم بتاعها علشان أعرف اجيب الداتا شيت ((((مهمة جدا جد جدا))))


----------



## السـاحر (28 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين على الأهتمام لكني لم اجد كفايتي 
وبالنسبة للرقم لا أجد عليه ولا رقم عدا هذا
l1652(16*2) <<<<< number


----------



## TariqFarrah (28 أغسطس 2006)

الرقم الموجود على ال Ic من الخلف
غدا سوف ارفع لك ملف كامل عن الشاشه
باذن الله تعالى


----------



## Error101 (29 أغسطس 2006)

اغلب شاشات الـ LCD الموجودة ان لم يكن كلها لها 14 رجل كما الشكل :




 
و عادة ترقم الرجل 1 :20: 
اعتقد الموضوع صار واضح


----------



## Error101 (29 أغسطس 2006)

__الرجل 3 الموصولة الى المقاومة المتغيرة
هي للتحكم بشدة اضاءة الشاشة
ملاحظة :
تاكدوا ألا تزيد التغذية كثيراً عن 5 و الا تخربت الشاشة فعن تجربة شاشات الـ LCD اكثر حساسية لتغيرات الفولتية من متحكمات PIC .


----------



## جاما (4 سبتمبر 2006)

Error101 قال:


> __الرجل 3 الموصولة الى المقاومة المتغيرة
> هي للتحكم بشدة اضاءة الشاشة
> ملاحظة :
> تاكدوا ألا تزيد التغذية كثيراً عن 5 و الا تخربت الشاشة فعن تجربة شاشات الـ LCD اكثر حساسية لتغيرات الفولتية من متحكمات PIC .


 

موظوع رائع ياريت لو تكمل وتتحدث اكثر عن هدا الموضوع وتشرح لنا بشكل اوسع و تتحدث عن اعطال هده الشاشات 


:13: :13: :13:


----------



## Error101 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جاما قال:


> موظوع رائع ياريت لو تكمل وتتحدث اكثر عن هدا الموضوع وتشرح لنا بشكل اوسع و تتحدث عن اعطال هده الشاشات
> 
> 
> :13: :13: :13:


 
أهلاً اخي جاما ... اذا كان لديك اي استفسار سأحاول الاجابة
أما بالنسبة للأعطال ..فليست لي خبرة فيها
لكن على حد علمي اي عطل فيها يعني رميها​


----------



## السـاحر (5 سبتمبر 2006)

آسف لتأخري بالرد ولكن ذلك نظراً لظروف سفري لي عودة لكم مع التطبيق

شاكر لك ذلك واتمنى انك ما تغيب عننا


----------



## جاما (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السـاحر قال:


> آسف لتأخري بالرد ولكن ذلك نظراً لظروف سفري لي عودة لكم مع التطبيق
> 
> شاكر لك ذلك واتمنى انك ما تغيب عننا


اخى يمكن صيانة شاLCD شاشات الاب توب وانا قمت اكثر من مره بصيانتها ولكن ليس كل الاعطال نظرا لقلت المعلومات و الخرائط 

نريد ان نتعاون حتى نتغلب على هده المشاكل 

:55: :55:


----------



## خالد ماهر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الرابط مفيد وبسيط http://www.geocities.com/dinceraydin/lcd


----------



## خالد ماهر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا برنامج lcd simulator 
لا يحتاج للتحميل 
http://www.geocities.com/dinceraydin/djlcdsim/djlcdsim.html


----------



## جاما (6 سبتمبر 2006)

khaled maher قال:


> هذا برنامج lcd simulator
> لا يحتاج للتحميل
> http://www.geocities.com/dinceraydin/djlcdsim/djlcdsim.html


 

احسنت وبارك الله فيك ولكن هل يوجد موقع يدخل مباشره فى صيانة هدا النوع من الشاشات ( الهاردوير) او يعطى مخططات لصيانه


----------



## خالد ماهر (6 سبتمبر 2006)

للأسف لا استطيع ان افيدك في هذا المجال
ولكن انا سعيد لاهتمامك بهذا المجال لأنه لايوجد عندنا من يملك مثل هذه المهارات
وفقك الله


----------

